# Do they WANT to sell these cars?



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been in contact with the 4 closest Pontiac dealers. It seems that standards in these cars are very rare? Most dealers have no interest in letting me test drive one. And no sales person is even remotely interested in GETTING me one to test drive. WTF is going on? My RX-8 lease is almost up, and I'd like to consider some other cars. But I can't even get my ass into one of these!!


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

about a year ago I was out in Northern VA visiting my wife, went to a dealership that had 4 GTO's, they wouldn't even let people sit in them. The sales guy said "These are exclusive vehicles from Australia, we don't do test drives"


I was amazed, they also had a premium on all the cars, including an 04 they had left over. I left that place laughing so hard


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

Its not like these are $60,000 corvettes here. We're talking about $30K Pontiacs. The sticker on my mazda is more than the sticker on these cars. I swear its like I'm missing something


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

l008com said:


> I've been in contact with the 4 closest Pontiac dealers. It seems that standards in these cars are very rare? Most dealers have no interest in letting me test drive one. And no sales person is even remotely interested in GETTING me one to test drive. WTF is going on? My RX-8 lease is almost up, and I'd like to consider some other cars. But I can't even get my ass into one of these!!


WHERE DO YOU LIVE? WHAT DEALERS HAVE YOU BEEN TALKIN TO?:cool


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

Boston. I've been to or talked to the one in Woburn, Arlington, Malden and Lynn. All the same story. Its all 'Dont' have it, can't help ya'
This one sales lady at a chevy/pontiac place... I said I want to drive a GTO and a trailblazer ss. she said if I want an SS she has an impala SS....


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Unfortunately you will have problems like that. Some dealerships only get 12 to 15 of them all year long. Many of them sell quickly, depending on the region. 

Remember this car is the Corvette of Pontiac. So most Pontiac dealerships will be hesitant if they only get a couple of the. We get over 50 and trade for even more here. If ya don't mind a drive then come on down 

Just kiddin!!!


Talk to a manager. Tell them you are a serious customer that is interested. You will get a test drive then.


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

Life is simple here.. I call the local dealer (who I have previously only purchased one user 00 grand am from, ask if he had a gto with a manual, said yes..said I'd be by after work... drove up, parked my 02 camaro,, walked in.. salesman came over... told him i had talked to manager.. grabbed the keys and we went for a test drive.. after we hit the interstate i looked at him and said,, you know i am going to see a little of what this thing will do and i did (not abusive or anything)... manager was gone by that time.. worked a little deal but about a grand apart on trade.. next morning. walked in and went to manager's office.. some asked me if i needed help.. manager just said, he's here to beat me up on price... asked what i wanted .. said split the difference. said ok.. told him i want to take care for drive some more and if the engine didn't blow up or tranmission fall out, i'd write the check when they had their paper work ready... 2 hours later i wrote them a check and drove my goat home... life is good here


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

Age has a lot to do with it too. It shouldn't, but it does. Although my dealer experience was good, the saleman did say that they get about 10 customers a week wanting to joyride the GTO's. They are very specific, you sign the intent to buy, then you drive.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

The dealership I bought mine from initially told me they don't do test drives. However, after they could see I was serious about purchasing and could indeed afford it, all of a sudden the sales manager came out with the keys.

You have to understand that they just can't let everybody and their dog drive them, or they'd all have hundreds of miles on them before someone actually buys.


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

I try to mark my 04 RX8 right out front so they might see it and think im serious. doesn't seem to help. i don't know what to do. Actually i do know what to do. its time to give up and just get another mazda


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

goatsandstrats said:


> Life is simple here.. I call the local dealer (who I have previously only purchased one user 00 grand am from, ask if he had a gto with a manual, said yes..said I'd be by after work... drove up, parked my 02 camaro,, walked in.. salesman came over... told him i had talked to manager.. grabbed the keys and we went for a test drive.. after we hit the interstate i looked at him and said,, you know i am going to see a little of what this thing will do and i did (not abusive or anything)... manager was gone by that time.. worked a little deal but about a grand apart on trade.. next morning. walked in and went to manager's office.. some asked me if i needed help.. manager just said, he's here to beat me up on price... asked what i wanted .. said split the difference. said ok.. told him i want to take care for drive some more and if the engine didn't blow up or tranmission fall out, i'd write the check when they had their paper work ready... 2 hours later i wrote them a check and drove my goat home... life is good here



thats the way all car deals should be.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

l008com said:


> I try to mark my 04 RX8 right out front so they might see it and think im serious. doesn't seem to help. i don't know what to do. Actually i do know what to do. its time to give up and just get another mazda



that sucks man. I would reccomend going to the manager there and let them know this. I am sure that will help you out.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Similar situations have been discussed here.

Facts are, some dealers do more stereotyping of individuals than others. 

That said, if I owned a dealership, I probably wouldn't let everybody that walked in take any car out. That's crazy.

I probably would let most people test drive a car WITH a saleman in the car, especially if it was high powered rear wheel drive.

When I was testing cars, the local Ford dealer let me take a couple of the Mustang V6 models out for as long as I wanted. When I asked to take the GT, he came along with my wife and me. Funny watching this guy wedge himself in that back seat! Now I'm 52, and not so much of a crazy threat anymore, but he told me they someone pull out from the dealership in a GT, got sideways, and broadsided another car. That was end (for them) of unspupervised test drives in a GT.


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

How do they expect to sell these cars if you have to go to the manager just to get a test drive?! Think about it. I just don't think I should have to jump through so many hoops just to get a drive in a car that is suppsably all about the driving. I've got one last person to go see, and after that I'll just give up. Someone suggested I contact my regional GM sales rep, which I thought about doing. But I'm not going through all that crap.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Before you give up call ahead and schedule a test drive. This usually proves you are serious.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

l008com said:


> How do they expect to sell these cars if you have to go to the manager just to get a test drive?! Think about it. I just don't think I should have to jump through so many hoops just to get a drive in a car that is suppsably all about the driving. I've got one last person to go see, and after that I'll just give up. Someone suggested I contact my regional GM sales rep, which I thought about doing. But I'm not going through all that crap.


I don't know anything about you, but I'm not sure you're seeing this from all sides. I can appreciate you already have a fast car (RX8), and therefore you feel you should be able to drive a GTO.

If you're a dealer, with only a couple GTO's, he may see a young guy that hasn't approached them seriously except for wanting to drive the car. In your position, I would probably let them know I've researched the car, sit down for a few minutes and go over the kind of deal you could expect to receive, whether you're going to trade, and then ask to drive the car. I would be suprised at that point if they refuse, but you'll still be escorted.

I think I read on here one guy that bought one without even driving it, only being driven around by the salesman. Now that's crazy.


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

mumrah said:


> Before you give up call ahead and schedule a test drive. This usually proves you are serious.


I've had 2 different places now tell me they have no sticks, when they did, when I called and said I'm interested and want to drive it.

If dealers don't like this, thats ok. On the RX-8 forum I'm being told I should bolt on a supercharger for the 4 years of my lease. I doubt I will but still. I'm very angry.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

The dealer I had to purchase my second GTO knew I was serious when i said some ass had totalled my first GTO, im 22 years old and Im not coming down to **** around. I told him if I am treated right I will drive out of the dealership today in a new goat. I showed up to the dealership the next day (70 miles from my house) he my GTO sitting by itself on the service drive, freshly detailed, spotless, locked and warmed up ready for a test drive. I drove home in the car a few hours later.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I was worried about age stereotyping when I went on my car hunt. I'm 23 but probably look 19. Both Chevy dealerhips I went to let me test drive used C5 vettes (one '03, one '04) and one offered to let me drive the C6 but I declined (was running low on time, had to get back to campus for a lab). I was very shocked at how willing these dealerships were to let me test drive two $25k - $30k cars (and offered to let me drive a $45k car) even when I told them I was still a student and would probably only be spending $22k at the most (at the time I was looking hard at a couple of '01 Vettes). I ended up going with the GTO as it was much more practical (back seat, lower insurance, newer & lower miles for same money) and the pontiac delaers were just as willing to let me testdrive. I drove an '04 Torrid Red A4 and an '05 Yellow Jacket M6. I went with the '04 based on price, color, and the fact that my fiance can only drive an automatic (important to please her since we were trading her toy, an '04 Eclipse Spyder GT, and she'd be making the payments until i graduate in May). 

Seems like dealers are looking at these cars as much more of a collectors item than they really are at the moment (maybe they will be more so in the future but they really aren't right now). If they won't let you test drive then move along to somewhere that will. Luckily I didn't have to look to hard... seems like in your area it might take a little more effort.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

l008com said:


> I've had 2 different places now tell me they have no sticks, when they did, when I called and said I'm interested and want to drive it.


How do you know they had sticks? Did you visually confirm that -- or are you basing this on the inventory displayed online? Some dealers are really, really sloppy about updating their inventory sheets -- so their inventory status looks like they have cars when they do not. FYI.

As for your situation, you've just run into a bunch of stupid "old school" dealers. Just keep checking -- because there are good ones out there. If you go back to a Mazda -- you'll only be cheating yourself.


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

ok here is what you do, find a chevy dealer close by to one of those dealers, and ask to test drive a vette, but go with your g/f or wife. then drive from the checy dealer in the vette to the pontiac dealer and tell them you want to get a goat for your wife, they will see the C6 and have no problem handing over the keys. oh and on the test drive dog the sh*t out of it and then when you get back tell them you'll take it but you want to order one so it comes in fresh, lol.


----------



## EllisJuan (Feb 17, 2006)

I drove 600 miles to test drive mine. I found the car I wanted on cars.com and called the dearship. I spoke to a random salesman and asked him what he could do on the price. I made him an offer and told him to take it to the manager. Fourty-five minutes later the manager called me and said if my trade ('02 s2000) was as nice as I said it was we had a deal. Drove to the bank the next day and had them cut me a check while I waited. We left Tallahassee, FL on a friday afternoon and got to Charlotte, NC late friday night. We drove to the dealership the nextmorning where my salesman had the keys pulled and ready for me. I tossed him my keys he tossed me the GTO's and me and my buddy went for a nice drive while checked out the s2k. Got back to the dealership, handed them the check and signed 6 places . He handed my a nice envelope with the owners manual, 2 remote keys, 2 little keys(Valet?), and sweet CD-ROM. By the time I walked out they had the car filled up and running with the trunk of my sweet GTO open and ready for my bags.  Overall great experience. 

The dealership is Randy Marion.

ps. wow that was a long "test drive" post


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm not going in there and telling them i'm going to buy a GTO today if they let me drive one. This isn't true. My lease isn't up for 2 more months, and I'm still not sure if I want to go with another RX8 or not. But I'll never know if I want a GTO if I can't get behind the wheel. Well I went to the old caddy place used to work at and had the manager call some places. So the same place I went to where the stick gto wasn't prepped, I'm going to drive it monday. And that salesman that told me i couldn't drive it, I hope hes there and realizes what a prick he is, although I have a feeling it was the same manager i'm going to see that told him no driving it.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Any dealer who will not allow you to drive a car before you buy it is STUPID!!!! I should know...I'm a manager of one! Is that the only dealership that has a GTO? If not, take your business else where! Even if the dealership doesn't have the exact one you want, most of us can get it!


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> Any dealer who will not allow you to drive a car before you buy it is STUPID!!!! I should know...I'm a manager of one! Is that the only dealership that has a GTO? If not, take your business else where! Even if the dealership doesn't have the exact one you want, most of us can get it!


I worked at a GM dealership for 2 years, I know how it works. They simply didn't want a "kid" to go drive around in a GTO. I'm going monday to drive it, but you better believe we are not buying it from them, no matter what. With any luck, though its unlikely, i can get a solo test drive, in which case i'm really going to beat the bag out of this car.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

l008com said:


> I worked at a GM dealership for 2 years, I know how it works. They simply didn't want a "kid" to go drive around in a GTO. I'm going monday to drive it, but you better believe we are not buying it from them, no matter what. With any luck, though its unlikely, i can get a solo test drive, in which case i'm really going to beat the bag out of this car.


I'm sorry if I offended you. You're age shouldn't have a bearing on test driving a car in my opinion...good luck to you though.


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> I'm sorry if I offended you. You're age shouldn't have a bearing on test driving a car in my opinion...good luck to you though.


No I wasn't offended, I was just agreeing with you. Its all good. Yeah clearly they were screwing with me. I'm still not convinced I'm getting a test drive even now. But this is my last attempt with the gto, if this doesn't work, its off the list.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

l008com said:


> No I wasn't offended, I was just agreeing with you. Its all good. Yeah clearly they were screwing with me. I'm still not convinced I'm getting a test drive even now. But this is my last attempt with the gto, if this doesn't work, its off the list.


What city and state do you live in? Maybe I can help...


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> What city and state do you live in? Maybe I can help...


Well lets se how monday goes first. If it does well, and i want the car, my cadillac manager will order one from someone he knows well at a different place. If it doesn't go well, maybe i'll see what you can do for me


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

l008com said:


> With any luck, though its unlikely, i can get a solo test drive, in which case i'm really going to beat the bag out of this car.


Its comments and thoughts like that that make dealerships shy away from demo test drives. 


I personally have sold two GTOs to a 17 year old. So I never say no to a test drive. But I have also been in 40 test drives where I never see the person again. You have allot of joy riders. The key is to only mile up one car and then discount it a but when a buyer moves on it. 


If 2 jerky dealers are keeping you away from a superior vehicle then unfirtunately it will only be your loss. I would be persistent and get a test drive either there or somewhere else. 


Trust me "*it will be worth it!!!!!*


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

dealernut said:


> Its comments and thoughts like that that make dealerships shy away from demo test drives.
> 
> 
> I personally have sold two GTOs to a 17 year old. So I never say no to a test drive. But I have also been in 40 test drives where I never see the person again. You have allot of joy riders. The key is to only mile up one car and then discount it a but when a buyer moves on it.
> ...


I've also got all this GM card money that I hate to throw away.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

l008com said:


> I've also got all this GM card money that I hate to throw away.


That should be an incentive alone!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

l008com said:


> I've also got all this GM card money that I hate to throw away.



trust me when I say this. IT WILL BE WORTH THE STRUGGLE!!!! I have a Mazda dealer down the road and they HATE us becasue of all the business we take from them. THE GTO is superior is almost every way.


I can go into detail, but I do respect the RX8 and I don't like talking bad about someones car unless they start it. 

But from my experience in cars. Stick with the GTO.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

:agree :agree


----------



## TommyD (Feb 14, 2006)

My dealer wanted me to buy the stick - I don't need a standard at this point in my life. I was under the impression that there were more sticks than autos available?


----------



## TommyD (Feb 14, 2006)

Excellent point about the insurance - mine only went up 100 bucks a year. I cannot imagine how other cars I liked might have bumped it up


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

TommyD said:


> My dealer wanted me to buy the stick - I don't need a standard at this point in my life. I was under the impression that there were more sticks than autos available?


I would say the opposite, sticks are harder to find.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

l008com said:


> Well lets se how monday goes first. If it does well, and i want the car, my cadillac manager will order one from someone he knows well at a different place. If it doesn't go well, maybe i'll see what you can do for me


If you get that test drive, you will want the car. No doubt.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

dealernut said:


> *Its comments and thoughts like that that make dealerships shy away from demo test drives*.


My thoughts exactly. And you wonder why some dealerships are the way they are. You want to beat the crap out of a car that someone else may purchase. Come on now. Even if you get to test drive the car with a salesman, most will allow you to push the car a little bit but not to the point of abusing it. With the comment of taking the car out and thrashing it I wouldn't let you test drive one either.


----------



## 2LS1's (Dec 30, 2005)

one_focused_svt said:


> ok here is what you do, find a chevy dealer close by to one of those dealers, and ask to test drive a vette, but go with your g/f or wife. then drive from the checy dealer in the vette to the pontiac dealer and tell them you want to get a goat for your wife, they will see the C6 and have no problem handing over the keys. oh and on the test drive dog the sh*t out of it and then when you get back tell them you'll take it but you want to order one so it comes in fresh, lol.


Some dealerships DO NOT want to sell cars! November 2004 we went to a local Pontiac dealership to look into getting a GTO....We drove my C5 to the dealership and one guy walked over as we looked over a GTO and he would not let us test drive one?? We are not young and money was not an issue! Guess what? We went to another dealership and purchased one...their loss!

Chevy does the same thing when it comes the C6. They are very selective on letting them out on test drives. I have not driven one yet...but I will be ordering one next month from an out of state dealer in North Dakota who will honor the GM employee discount....so it will be interesting to try to test drive one when I have NO intention on purchasing from them!


----------



## GTOrque (Feb 19, 2006)

I hate to say it, but it must be your approach. I went to Key Pontiac in Malden last week to look at a Blu/Blu 6sp 2005, with 18's and they got the keys and immediately put a dealer plate on the car and we took it for a test drive. I was very mellow on the car during the test drive cause the car only had 10 miles on it. The car is now in my garage If you go to Key ask for "Victor" in Sales, tell him Mike the guy with the red Evo sent you. These guys put together the deal I wanted. I am not sure if they have anymore 6sp in stock, search GEBuyPower.com for the 6sp in the area and tell them you will be buying a GTO soon...


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

The consumer always has the power, in your wallet! 
If you feel screwed around - walk. Don't complain, or ask to see the sales manager, just get in your car and take your money somewhere else. I did not read every response, but it seems like they do not take you seriously. Find a dealer that wants to talk to you, and always fill out their surveys!
My wife and I took one hell of a of a test-drive. We were running errands for Christsake! 30 minutes and we stopped at Walgreens for medicines, on top of that I really gave that car a beating. Then when we decided to buy, I made them take the car I wanted off the showroom floor. They put up with it because they wanted to sell a car. Money talks.


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

I finally got my test ride. Lannan, the same place where they told me the car wasn't prepped thrusday, today I was given the keys and sent on my way all alone. Benefits of knowing a Caddy dealership manager I guess. So I drove the car for about 20 or 30 minutes on the highway , up to 100 and back and here are my thoughts:

Torque:
Obviously the GTO blows the RX8 away in this catagory. Its really nice too, the car just takes off, no need to downshift and rev to 9500RPM

Handling:
I only took one highway to highway ramp at 60 and it seems to stick to the road plenty good. HOWEVER the steering sucks. Honestly the steering is so loose it reminded me of my old Blazer. Granted this is an area where the RX8 shines against any car but the GTO is really lacking in stearing accuracy.

Interior:
Three comments. The GTO has more leg room which is nice. Not for me cause I'm a small guy but my freinds will like it. As far as the quailty of the interior: its ok, but definitely not as nice as the RX-8. The RX-8s just feels more, high end. Now for the back. The RX-8 has a pair of suicide doors. This is really nice for me because I'm always putting stuff in the back seats. The GTO's seats, as big as they are, are nearly impossible to get into.

Driving:
Damn the clutch pedal is hell stiff. Do they losen up after a while or is this car really that stuff? Also reverse isn't where I was expecting it! The shifter is kinda of... odd. A longer throw than the mazda, and the shifter itself isn't nearly as smooth.

Also:
The radio really sucks. I didn't think there were options other than stick or no stick on the 06's so i would assume this radio is all you get. It really sounds kind of ****ty. Also my friend pointed out that any time the passanger wants to roll down the window, they are going to be hitting my hand on the shifter. 

The exahust is super loud, which itself has its plusses and minuses. So I'm on the fence, I can't decide... I need to think about it more...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

l008com said:


> I finally got my test ride. Lannan, the same place where they told me the car wasn't prepped thrusday, today I was given the keys and sent on my way all alone. Benefits of knowing a Caddy dealership manager I guess. So I drove the car for about 20 or 30 minutes on the highway , up to 100 and back and here are my thoughts:
> 
> Torque:
> Obviously the GTO blows the RX8 away in this catagory. Its really nice too, the car just takes off, no need to downshift and rev to 9500RPM
> ...


It seems like you have more negative inputs than positive inputs. Some I agree with and some I don't. Hopefully you'll make the right decision no matter which way you decide to go.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

l008com said:


> I finally got my test ride. Lannan, the same place where they told me the car wasn't prepped thrusday, today I was given the keys and sent on my way all alone. Benefits of knowing a Caddy dealership manager I guess. So I drove the car for about 20 or 30 minutes on the highway , up to 100 and back and here are my thoughts:
> 
> Torque:
> Obviously the GTO blows the RX8 away in this catagory. Its really nice too, the car just takes off, no need to downshift and rev to 9500RPM
> ...


Certainly no authority, but here's my take on your queries:

Torque: Agreed

Handling: Feels tight to me, but I don't autocross or otherwise push it.

Interior: I'll have to see inside an RX8. The GTO has one of the best fit & finish interiors I've seen. Comfort of seats is nearly unmatched as well. Common complaint is speed of front seats coming up and back.

Driving: Clutch doesn't feel stiff in mine. Remember tho- - it's coupling 400HP to the wheels- - - you don't want it to slip- - -

Exhaust: Can barely hear mine at highway cruising speeds. When I'm getting on it, I like the sound.

Radio: Common complaint, but it picks up FM and my wife can play a CD; about all I care about.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

l008com said:


> I finally got my test ride.



Excellent man. I am glad you finally got your ride. 

Torque - not fair to compare the two cars. RX8's are meant to be high reving engines. Each have their taste. 

Handling - I have driven both and I agree to a point. I find the GTO much better in slalom, while the RX8 is better on body roll and anticipated curves. 

Interior - I am not sure what RX8 you are looking at. Maybe they sell different ones up there, becasue the GTO's interior is hands down better.IMO

Driving - It will loosen up, but not much. We have a heavier clutch for obvious reasons. 

Exhaust - Most buy the car because of this. 

Radio - I agree 100%. Although turning the amp up does help a bit, its still the weak link in the vehicle IMO. 


All in all man i would say the RX8 is the better fit for your needs. Both are fine cars, but not really in the same class. Especially performance wise


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

dealernut said:


> l008com said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got my test ride. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

l008com said:


> I don't know I'm really right on the fence. If the 8 had more power without a higher price i'd probably just go for it. But i DO like horsepower soooo i need more time to think.


You have two months anyways right? Think it over. I would get the GTO personally

1. The GTO will not be around forever. It is a very limited production vehicle. 

2. The incentives are fairly strong on them right now.


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

dealernut said:


> You have two months anyways right? Think it over. I would get the GTO personally
> 
> 1. The GTO will not be around forever. It is a very limited production vehicle.
> 
> 2. The incentives are fairly strong on them right now.


Is my GM card money still maxxed to $2000? What are the incentives anyway? You said you were a dealer right? What would I be looking at at a 3 year lease, figure $2500 at signing.... and the lowest "interest" rate, and figure $500 over invoice? This for the nice 6 speed model.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

No offense but it sounds to me like your to used to rice. Exhaust to loud? I've been in the RX8 and the interior did not please me. Different strokes. If you want an all out handler go get something else. If you want a nice powerful car that does it all nicely get the GTO. It's not the best at anything but really good at all and better than most. For the price hard to beat. I've also got a BMW Z3 and when it come to braking and corners I can lose a GTO 
(If I get there 1st) But I know that every corner has a straight and that's not even a fair fight he might get there behind me but it won't stay that way. Besides how often do you drive a car on the edge anyway? Good luck however you go. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

Ironmancan said:


> No offense but it sounds to me like your to used to rice. Exhaust to loud? I've been in the RX8 and the interior did not please me. Different strokes. If you want an all out handler go get something else. If you want a nice powerful car that does it all nicely get the GTO. It's not the best at anything but really good at all and better than most. For the price hard to beat. I've also got a BMW Z3 and when it come to braking and corners I can lose a GTO
> (If I get there 1st) But I know that every corner has a straight and that's not even a fair fight he might get there behind me but it won't stay that way. Besides how often do you drive a car on the edge anyway? Good luck however you go. Just my 2 cents...


I've only had an 8 for 2 years, my 3 previous vehicles were all blazers. But I did work at a caddy dealer so i've driven a lot of different cars. Like escalades back when only vette and escalades had the 6 liter. Its cool that gm is putting it in everything these days. But i'm certainly not a ricer, i've never owned a honda, nor will i ever, and i've never put a coffee can on my exhaust pipe and thought it was cool  

The more I think about it the more I think maybe I should have tooled on it a little more. Tell me this, since the original salesman had absolutely no clue. It seems there is a huge box between the back seats and the trunk. Having listened to the radio in the car, clearly this box isn't the stereo system. wtf is it?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

l008com said:


> I've only had an 8 for 2 years, my 3 previous vehicles were all blazers. But I did work at a caddy dealer so i've driven a lot of different cars. Like escalades back when only vette and escalades had the 6 liter. Its cool that gm is putting it in everything these days. But i'm certainly not a ricer, i've never owned a honda, nor will i ever, and i've never put a coffee can on my exhaust pipe and thought it was cool
> 
> The more I think about it the more I think maybe I should have tooled on it a little more. Tell me this, since the original salesman had absolutely no clue. *It seems there is a huge box between the back seats and the trunk. Having listened to the radio in the car, clearly this box isn't the stereo system. wtf is it?*


That's the fuel tank.


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> That's the fuel tank.


Are you serious? The tank is way up there?!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

l008com said:


> Are you serious? The tank is way up there?!


Yep to both questions.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

The Aussie's apparently had it underneath. To close to the rearbumper I guess. If you don't remember, pinto's were that way and didn't do to good on rear end accidents. Only real concern is the loss of space


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

ok since i finally go tmy test drive im going to let this thread die, i started another one about general questions i have about the car, as i deliberate. thanks though


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I posted in your new thread some comments on rain/snow as well as responses to your test drive first impressions... hope they help!


----------

